# NORCAL Trial



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I hope someone can give an update on the trial. Don't know if the cell service is good there or not. Good luck to all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Annette said:


> I hope someone can give an update on the trial. Don't know if the cell service is good there or not. Good luck to all.


Bad reception at the ranch. Probably no news until tonight.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

TY Melanie


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Call backs to third series

1,2,3,4,5,8,10,13,14,16,20,22,24,25,32,34,38,39,41,42,43,47,48,51,54,55


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Judy will post what set up was in open - open call backs 32 dogs back to land blind (unofficial) 
1. 2. 8, 10, 15, 16, 19, 20, 21, 22, 27, 28, 31, 32, 33, 34, 36, 38 first dog on land blind _ 40, 41, 42, 43, 46, 47, 48, 51, 53, 59, 60, 61, 63, 65 
-


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

TY Russ and Fred


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks to Fred and Russ for posting the callbacks in the Open and Am. At least I don't have to type all those numbers. 

The Open was a triple with two retired. It was run from high on a hill. You had to be part mountain goat to get up there. I don't envy the pros with multiple dogs. The marks were all down below. Now I'm going to get a little creative here and I hope it makes sense. Picture a green flag flying on a flagpole lying flat on the ground on your right surrounded by brown hillsides with the pole along the bottom of the valley running below the line. The rectangular flag on the left of the pole is flowing away from the line. In the middle of the flag are three stands of tules in rows, each one longer that the first as you move toward the far edge of the flag. The first and longest mark was in the center thrown left to right and up a brown hillside behind the lower left corner of the flag and furthest from the pole. The gunner retired into a laydown blind. The second mark was on the right thrown from right to left from the lower middle of the flag. It was thrown from the closest row of tules across a low dike toward the second row of tules. It fell with a splash into lunging water and the gunner retired behind the tall tules. The flyer was way off to the left across the flagpole which was a green ditch running below the line. It was shot right to left out of the test. The two long marks were tightly converging. Since the green ditch had stands of tules along it's length at various places, there were certain paths favored by the dogs, many of which threw them off line. The two lines to the long marks were very tight so that some dogs went back to the shorter mark on the way to the long one. Those that went off line by squaring the flagpole ditch or taking the wrong opening in the cover, headed into no man's land in the hills between the flyer and the long mark or curved around in a wide arc, avoiding the tightness of the two lines, and retrieved the long bird. It was a tough test both physically and technically.

The Amateur started off with a triple with two retired. First mark down was on the left thrown from left to right from near the top of a rise down onto the face of the rise. The second mark was 90 degrees to the right and thrown right to left. The first mark was slightly longer than the second. Both gunners retired into holding blinds. The last bird down was the flyer in the center which was also the longest mark. It was thrown right to left. The lines to the right hand mark and the flyer were fairly tight. In the morning the wind was blowing right to left across the test so that some dogs winded the shorter mark while on their way to the go bird flyer and either selected the shorter bird or wavered in their line on the way to the flyer. Later the wind shifted and it was less of a problem. Many dogs backsided the right hand gun after picking up the flyer, presumably because of the tight lines or because they faded with the later left to right wind. Most of the dogs did the test with varying degrees of hunts with only a few handles or pickups. Forty dogs were called back to the second series.

The second series was a double land blind. The first blind started on a road. The line to the blind angled down the road and then off the road to the left. But the road curved around to the left and then right. So the true line to the blind was just along the edge of the curve in the road and then back off it to the bird. There was a blind planter in a white coat sitting in a chair on the hill around which the road curved. There was also a cow path that curved along parallel to the curve in the road and to the left of the line to the blind. On this blind, many dogs had problems with running on the road often requiring several casts to get a good line. Once the dogs got to the area of the cow path, many just ran down the path which was not really the true line to the blind. Now I have to admit that this description is my interpretation of the blind. The gallery had varying opinions of what the correct line to the blind was and which dogs had run a good blind. And there were a variety of lines taken.

The second and longer blind was run from the same spot on the road but out into the field on the right near where the left hand mark had been. It angled across the line to the mark, came close to the area of the old fall, and continued on to a small slope just below a road. The wind was blowing from the fall across the line and some dogs were attracted back to the old fall.

The Amateur resumes at 8:00 tomorrow starting with dog number 41.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm afraid I do not have Qual callbacks but from what I heard the in-line land triple was very difficult as was the land blind which was run through the marks close to the flyer crate and with a gunner remaining in the field. They will be running their last two series tomorrow.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Judy for the great descriptions of the test.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Call Backs to the water marks-14 dogs

2, 3, 10, 13, 14, 16, 20, 25, 34, 39, 41, 53, 54, 55


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qual Results:
1st - Hawkeye - Moore/Sargenti
2nd - King - Adams
3rd - Nell - Niles
4th - Abe - Morrison/Erhardt
RJ - Kaylee - Harrigfeld/Sargenti
JAM's - 7, 8, 10, 12, 16


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Results:

1st - Rosie - Woodyard
2nd - Saber - Hatch
3rd - Moda - Tyson
4th - Blue - Bell
RJ - Diamond - Daley
JAM's - 2, 3, 10, 13, 14, 16, 25, 34, 55


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

All I know from the Open is that the land blind involved a cold honor watching a single thrown then the dog returned to the holding blind while the previously blind running dog picks up the mark. Then the running dog comes up and runs the blind and then the mark while the next dog honors. 

I heard that the Open was still running the water blind when I left about 5:30. The Derby had just started their first series late in the afternoon.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby finished the first series. There were two scratches and two dogs dropped. 25 Dogs to the second series.


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Open - 18 back to the 4th - start at 8:00AM - 1, 10, 15, 16, 19, 27 first running dog, 28, 31, 32, 34, 38, 40, 46, 47, 51, 53, 60, 65


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Judy, Russ and Fred for all your reports.
Congratulations to all that have placed and finished the Q and the Am.


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice job Alice and Rosie on your Am win!! Congratulations!


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Alice and Rosie W for the Am win!

--Susan


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Callbacks to 4th Series-13 dogs

1, 5, 9, 10, 12, 13, 15, 16, 17, 19, 21, 23, 28


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Way to go, Alice and Rosie. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Judy Myers said:


> Amateur Results:
> 
> 1st - Rosie - Woodyard
> 2nd - Saber - Hatch
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS to all.


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Open 
1st 19 - Diesel - Sargenti
2nd 34 - Ruby - Don Graves
3rd - 46 Pitch - Janis Olsen
4th - 60 Jock - Sargenti
RJ - 47 lilly - Sargenti
jams - 15, 16, 27, 28, 38, 51

Thank you all who competed, worked and judged


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

2nd in the Open at NORCAL was AFC Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia who was handled by her owner Don Graves.

This Open placement gave Ruby her FC !

I am so very proud of my husband who is an amateur. He has trained and handled Ruby to her titles. MANY MANY thanks go to the members of our training group who are also amateurs.

Special acknowledgment goes to our training partner Chris Hatch who is another amateur trainer-owner-handler. Chris and Saber got 2nd in the Amateur at this trial. 

That's 26 All Age points for Chris and Saber so far this year. Amazing, simply amazing, what a year it has been for Don and Chris who were also finalists at this year's National Amateur. 

So very happy to add FC before Ruby's name !
Helen


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations to JO for her 3rd place in the Open with Pitch. Also amateur trained & handled.
Hearty congrats to Don & Ruby for their 2d place in the Open & the newly titled FC!
Congrats too to Chris Hatch for his 2d place in the AM with Saber.

Helen, you are justifiably proud of Don and Ruby's accomplishments. Tell it like it is!!!


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Lynn - FYI on EE - 

*Registration #:* AKC #: SR012823/06 *Dog:* *:* FC Troublesome Highsea's Jacques 
*Call Name* Jock
*DOB:* *Sire:* 04/07/2002 FC AFC Carolinas Smoke on the Water *Color, Sex:* *Dam:* Black, M Troublesomes Highsea's Pintail
*Breed:* *Breeder:* Labrador Retriever Mary Tatum


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

We trained with J.O. and Pitch a couple of weeks ago. Pitch will be a test dog at the National Open. J.O. was nervous about handling a test dog at the National.

J.O., congratulations on the 3rd in the Open this weekend. Don't be nervous about handling a test dog at the National Open. You have proven you can do it. Great going at NORCAL! 

Helen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all. Particularly to Don and Ruby on the FC


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Judy Myers said:


> Qual Results:
> 1st - Hawkeye - Moore/Sargenti
> 2nd - King - Adams
> 3rd - Nell - Niles
> ...


Congratulations to all -- but especially to Michael and Lynn Moore on Hawkeye's win to become QAA. 

Helen


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm late seeing this...

Congrats Lynn and Hawkeye!


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

Way to go JO! Congrats to R2 too!


----------

